# Foaming bath butter



## ellejae (Nov 2, 2018)

I purchased a recipe for a foaming bath butter base but when I rinse it, the skin feel is terrible! I’m thinking to sub the stearic acid for Cetyl alcohol. Anyone have experience with foaming bath butters/whips??


----------

